# West(ish)-side Route...



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Lets say you wanted to get from Sepulveda and National to the Hawthorne Airport. What would be your route for a work-type commute?

AM Commuting Hours - 4-6AM
PM Commuting Hours - 5-7PM

Thanks,


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

In the morning, if it were me, I'd probably take Sepulveda to LAX, because of 1) the bike lane on Sepulveda, 2) it pretty much puts all of the hills at one place, and 3), it's pretty direct.

After that I don't know... I'd probably go East on Century, because I use to work at Century and Avion and you can take the 96th street flyover to get off Sepulveda and go East, but then I'd want to take a right before I hit the 405, but I wouldn't want to take Aviation at that time... No shoulder (even thought there's that huge dirt zone on the west side of the street). No really good options that I know of except the beach to go South past LAX, but then there might be something 

How far East does the bike lane on Imperial Blvd. go? If you could get pretty far inland on Imperial, I'd probably take it.

At night, I'd probably head straight for the beach as fast as possible and take the coast up to Ballona Creek and then sneak home on the surface streets.

This is one that might take some work, but I'm sure there's a decent route. You'll be lit up like a Christmas tree, correct?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

According to Google Maps, the bike lane on Imperial end's west of Sepulveda...doesn't extend to the eastern end of LAX. 

A viable option may be to take Venice all the way to the Marina and cruise down the beach to El Segundo and ride that inland. 

What I have found (and where my trepidation lies) is that the Afternoon East-West Traffic on any street that crosses the 405 is extremely heavy... and while not completely out of my comfort zone... a bit more than I want to deal with on a daily basis... especially after a stressful day at work...

As far as lights... Headlight is a Seca 700... Taillight is a Dinotte 140.


----------



## Black Bart (Dec 6, 2005)

BentChainring said:


> According to Google Maps, the bike lane on Imperial end's west of Sepulveda...doesn't extend to the eastern end of LAX.
> 
> A viable option may be to take Venice all the way to the Marina and cruise down the beach to El Segundo and ride that inland.
> 
> ...


No tips for the Hawthorne end, but instead of taking Venice down and having to ride around the whole marina, take either the Culver Blvd path down to where it ends at a storage unit, cross over Culver there and ride down to the end of McConnell where you can take the Ballona Creek path, or take the Ballona path all the way from Sepulveda. Also take a look at McLaughlin Ave as a fairly quiet alternate N/S route from National to Culver.


----------

